# Lowndes County Hunting club, members needed



## Porterhouse (May 24, 2007)

Hickory Grove hunting club is located in Lake Park Ga in south Lowndes county which is right around I-75 and the Florida line off u.s. 41. We have plenty of Ouality deer and Turkeys. Hickory grove is a still hunting club, but we do run rabbit with beagles after the deer hunting season is over. We have around 2300 acres of planted pines with some clear cuts. We have a six point or better rule on all bucks. Dues are $1,000 per person. 
Contact- Kieth Brannan  229-316-3297
                Allen Porter   229-356-4268


----------



## sandhill93 (May 24, 2007)

did your property get burned up in that recent fire?


----------



## Porterhouse (May 25, 2007)

The fire we had last week burned about 40 acres according to the valdosta daily times.


----------



## Porterhouse (May 25, 2007)

bump


----------



## Porterhouse (May 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## Porterhouse (May 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## Porterhouse (May 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## Porterhouse (May 31, 2007)

bump


----------



## Porterhouse (Jun 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## Porterhouse (Jun 4, 2007)

bump


----------



## sidewinder (Jun 4, 2007)

tell glen to give me a call. tell him its the youngest whiting,


----------



## Porterhouse (Jun 5, 2007)

He is working out of town sidewinder as soon as I here from him I will tell him to give you a call.


----------



## Porterhouse (Jun 5, 2007)

bump


----------



## Porterhouse (Jun 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## Porterhouse (Jun 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## Porterhouse (Jun 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Porterhouse (Jun 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Phat Mitch (Jul 13, 2007)

Is this lease filled up?


----------

